# bruce is in hard times



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.bruce-campbell.com/

the man is the spoke person for old spice! god no!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah I seen the commercial, the man needs money yo


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

My 22 year old boy brought home Old Spice body wash for the shower - - why? Bruce Campbell is one of his favorite iconic characters. Today we had a town hall meeting with the Vice Chair of P&G Health & Beauty (P&G recently bought my company), this commercial was discussed as an example of the rebirth of Old Spice.

My Dad used to keep one of those pointy topped, white glass, Old Spice cologne bottles in the medicine cabinet 40 years ago!

Now that's marketing - get my kid to spend his own money on something with *OLD* in the name.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm not gonna lie... when I saw that commercial I almost switched to old spice. The one time I consiter buying a product based on the commercial.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love Bruce Loved the commercial will NEVER use anything Old spice. You know cause that is your fathers oldsmobile.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

It


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey, I use old spice. My moto has always been... "If you don't like the way I smell, quit breathing"


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I love old spice! I have always had my hubby wear it, even before we got married! And I think it is fantastic that Bruce is in a commercial for it. Maybe this will get him some more parts, who knows, but if he did it for the money then I'm glad this is the product that he picked.

I love Bruce and he doesn't get the recognition that he deserves. His fans need to quit whining that he "sold out" everytime he does something new. They said it when he was in Zena and Hurc and they said it when he was in Brisco County Jr. and they are probably spinning out of control that he is doing a commercial. The man is an ICON, let him make some money doing what he loves, acting, rather than sitting hawking autographs at conventions. Then he will only be in even more demand! He deserves it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Bruce is one of those guys who has made a living in acting, yet has retained his connection to the little guy. Keep acting on, Bruce!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

hey i loved Brisco County Jr. i about **** when it wasnt picked up for a 2nd year. and as far a zena and herc,it seemed right for him.

i was just joking about him being on hard times. didnt mean for my sence of humor to be taken the wrong way.

lets be honest,hes a cult film icon. anyone with half a brain knows he be a great spokes person to get sales up.

but i think old spice should go back to the tall mast ship,instead of the clipper.


----------

